# 98 528i Wind Noise



## Phillip (Apr 14, 2004)

I hear a lot of wind noise from the front. It seams to be around the windshield. It sounds like a low rumble. I've been in another 528i car with the same wind noise. Can anyone help point me in the right direction to fix this?

Thanks,
Phillip


----------



## sph17 (Oct 5, 2003)

*Do search, discussed many times before...*



Phillip said:


> I hear a lot of wind noise from the front. It seams to be around the windshield. It sounds like a low rumble. I've been in another 528i car with the same wind noise. Can anyone help point me in the right direction to fix this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Phillip


Things to check. If front Windshield has been replaced, but not done properly, you can have wind noise. If the four rubber jack pads just behind front tires and just before rear tires are missing, the holes in the body/frame can cause wind noise.

To diagnose problem: If jack pads missing, use duct tape or packing tape over hole in frame/body. If you have a replacement windshield, some reccomend using the blue tape sold in Home Depot for painting/egding aroung the frame of windshield to see if that solves problem.


----------



## Phillip (Apr 14, 2004)

sph17 said:


> Things to check. If front Windshield has been replaced, but not done properly, you can have wind noise. If the four rubber jack pads just behind front tires and just before rear tires are missing, the holes in the body/frame can cause wind noise.
> 
> To diagnose problem: If jack pads missing, use duct tape or packing tape over hole in frame/body. If you have a replacement windshield, some reccomend using the blue tape sold in Home Depot for painting/egding aroung the frame of windshield to see if that solves problem.


Thanks for your responce. I did notice the holes in the frames. I did not know they should be covered by pads. I will try the tape idea and let you know how that goes. The car does not seem to have a new windshield. I'll be in touch.


----------



## eyeopener (Jan 24, 2004)

If you are missing the jack pads, you may consider ordering some to put in place. They are cheap and ensure more stability when putting your car up on the factory jack. I think the part number is 51 71 7 001 650 Support Lifting Platform (David Zeckhausen may also know) but all you have to do is call Pacific BMW or your favorite online parts supplier and ask for them.


----------



## sph17 (Oct 5, 2003)

*Not 100% sure this is correct but,*

Updated Support Lifting Platform (Jack Pads) 51-71.7 001 650, about $3.50 each


----------

